# Naming your site/business



## Aurora (Oct 9, 2007)

How did you choose your business name? Is your website the same as your business name? Example: John Doe Photography, johndoephotography.com...

Would you suggest including a keyword in your website name? Example: johndoephotography.com as opposed to johndoe.com.


----------



## kittymaguire (Oct 10, 2007)

A keyword is given more weight by search engines if it is in the URL of the site.  If you have a business giving your site the same name makes it easy for people to remember.


----------

